# Anybody run a 2012-2013ish Navigator L (premium platforms, naturally)?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What's your experience? Better than a Suburban?

What about pax, more satisfied, more tipping, less cancel-happy vs. smaller or plainer vehicles?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't see how, when considering gas, maintenance, tires, etc. you make any money driving that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I can't see how, when considering gas, maintenance, tires, etc. you make any money driving that.


?????

I'd understand if you said purchase price or something...

But... for all intents and purposes concerning "gas maintenance and tires", a '12-13 Gator is an Expedition is an F150.

The former, though, not having the premium platforms, and the latter not even having XL/Plus.

Btw, F150's the most popular vehicle in America. If it were eyewateringly expensive to operate, I assure you it wouldn't be anywhere near as popular... and as to Expedition, I already have one.

PS btw I mentioned PREMIUM ONLY, did I not?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

I own a 2013 Navigator L. I absolutely love it. Obviously I only do black and SUV with it during down time in between private clients. I gained some really high end private clients when I got it because they WANT the suv. The Lincoln MKS that I also own isn’t good enough. Lol. A 2010 Navigator L just went up for sale near me with 426,000 miles on it... so they will last a while. Mine had 52,000 miles when I bought it for $32,000 certified pre owned. Great deal. 82,000 now... zero issues.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I own a 2013 Navigator L. I absolutely love it. Obviously I only do black and SUV with it during down time in between private clients. I gained some really high end private clients when I got it because they WANT the suv. The Lincoln MKS that I also own isn't good enough. Lol. A 2010 Navigator L just went up for sale near me with 426,000 miles on it... so they will last a while. Mine had 52,000 miles when I bought it for $32,000 certified pre owned. Great deal. 82,000 now... zero issues.


Do you have the air suspension version? Is it worth it?

Personally, I'm looking for the 130-180k range, I know the mechanically identical Ford Expedition inside and out and don't need no mechanic to maintain the thing.... besides, Triton V8's and Ford 6R80's are cheap, so worst case it's still affordably manageable


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I own a 2013 Navigator L. I absolutely love it. Obviously I only do black and SUV with it during down time in between private clients. I gained some really high end private clients when I got it because they WANT the suv. The Lincoln MKS that I also own isn't good enough. Lol. A 2010 Navigator L just went up for sale near me with 426,000 miles on it... so they will last a while. Mine had 52,000 miles when I bought it for $32,000 certified pre owned. Great deal. 82,000 now... zero issues.


whats the best way to get those private clients?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> whats the best way to get those private clients?


Most will request you if they like you and your car. I've gotten a few regulars just because the people enjoyed my personality and thought my car was nice



Adieu said:


> Do you have the air suspension version? Is it worth it?
> 
> Personally, I'm looking for the 130-180k range, I know the mechanically identical Ford Expedition inside and out and don't need no mechanic to maintain the thing.... besides, Triton V8's and Ford 6R80's are cheap, so worst case it's still affordably manageable


I wouldn't do the air suspension for a rideshare car just another thing thay could break and from what I've read the air suspension isn't very reliable (I don' t think any car manufacturers make a reliable air suspension)

I use to have a Range Rover with upgraded air suspension which was crazy expensive compared to a coil conversion. However it was awesome rode Like a dream, gave an extra 4 inches of travel and had a computer to control individual heights of each corner. Also great for towing
None of that is important for a livery or rideshare vehicle lol


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Most will request you if they like you and your car. I've gotten a few regulars just because the people enjoyed my personality and thought my car was nice
> 
> .


No wonder I can't get any clients.


----------

